

Machine Learning / NLP Role - brianmcneill
http://www.alphaadvisorsllc.com/

======
brianmcneill
The reason for this note is to introduce myself to you, and to make you aware
of a senior research scientist role we have to fill. Our client is a
technology company that applies trading strategies based on statistical models
developed using rigorous mathematical analysis. They are recruiting for a
senior NLP scientist to develop research tools and algorithms used to identify
signals in massive data sets - i.e. Big Data. Candidates will likely have a
Masters Degree or PhD (NLP, Machine Learning, Physics, Computer Science,
etc.), and experience conducting mathematical research in a academic or
professional setting.

Would you like to learn more about this opportunity? Kindly let me know your
thoughts.

Best Regards,

Brian McNeill Alpha Advisors (914) 584-9471 bmcneill@alphaadvisorsllc.com
[http://www.alphaadvisorsllc.com/](http://www.alphaadvisorsllc.com/)
[http://www.linkedin.com/pub/brian-
mcneill/43/a4b/343/en](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/brian-
mcneill/43/a4b/343/en)

